# Classic clip of a cycling family



## PoweredByVeg (28 May 2012)

http://www.britishpathe.com/video/cycling-family/query/family+cycling

Hi all

I don't think this has been posted before, but I happened upon this charming clip of a family out for a cycle

We'll all be doing it soon!


----------



## YahudaMoon (28 May 2012)

Wow 

Family planning , health and safety did not exist in 1961 then

Bring it on.


----------



## Hebe (28 May 2012)

That's excellent! Thanks for the link


----------



## gaz (28 May 2012)

A side car on a bicycle. Awesome.


----------



## MossCommuter (28 May 2012)

Where are those children now?

C'mon... show yourselves


----------



## Ian Cooper (31 May 2012)

That's great! Love the lame jokes from the narrator. I too wonder where the kids are now. It would be nice to see if they carried on the cycling tradition, though somehow I doubt it, as cycling has been going through some dark days in the last few decades, and is, in my opinion at least, at its nadir right now. Nowadays, there seems to be no chance of seeing such 'jolly hockey sticks' style coverage of cycling in the media or in the public consciousness - it's all simmering hatred of cyclists, coverage of crashes, and efforts to get us all off the roads and segregated so that we can't get in the way of the 'real' road users who have a license, who don't break any laws and who pay road tax.


----------



## Dave Davenport (31 May 2012)

Ian Cooper said:


> That's great! Love the lame jokes from the narrator. I too wonder where the kids are now. It would be nice to see if they carried on the cycling tradition, though somehow I doubt it, as cycling has been going through some dark days in the last few decades, and is, in my opinion at least, at its nadir right now. Nowadays, there seems to be no chance of seeing such 'jolly hockey sticks' style coverage of cycling in the media or in the public consciousness - it's all simmering hatred of cyclists, coverage of crashes, and efforts to get us all off the roads and segregated so that we can't get in the way of the 'real' road users who have a license, who don't break any laws and who pay road tax.


 
Cheer up mate!


----------



## Ian Cooper (31 May 2012)

Hey, I'm happy. Nowhere to go from here but up!


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (31 May 2012)

I know whats missing,a beemer cutting them up.


----------



## marshmella (31 May 2012)

YahudaMoon said:


> Wow
> 
> Family planning , health and safety did not exist in 1961 then
> 
> Bring it on.


It seems to make a mockery of that recent report linking cycling with infertility


----------



## skudupnorth (8 Jun 2012)

Bloody hell i want a sidecar !!!! That is just brilliant,thanks for hunting it down.Makes me feel having "just" four kids a little lame now !!!


----------



## dellzeqq (8 Jun 2012)

that's how I started off. Six months old, in a sidecar beside my parents' tandem. I'm told we hit forty miles an hour once. Terrifying.


----------



## betty swollocks (13 Jun 2012)

Brilliant clip.
Carfree and carefree.


----------



## Blue Hills (13 Jun 2012)

Thanks for the clip - I know that site - it's excellent - a real treasure trove - amongst the many oddities a lot of serious historical stuff as well.

thanks again


----------



## stephyt (13 Jun 2012)

lol fab vid wonder if there was anything left in the drinking bottle by time it got to the back??


----------



## carolonabike (13 Jun 2012)

My mum and dad had a sidecar on their tandem for me, I don't remember it but I've seen a photo. I look fairly happy in my knitted hat complete with pompom . When they got married they went on their honeymoon to Loch Lomond on a tandem and had their photo in the Sunderland Echo as they left the house. My grandad was mortified, he didn't think respectable people had their picture in the newspapers.


----------



## Berties (13 Jun 2012)

What a great clip!! Care free family time spent together ,why can't things be that simple now?


----------



## cloggsy (22 Jun 2012)

The tandem must have the turning circle of the Ark Royal!


----------



## Chris-H (11 Jul 2012)

Absolutely loved that vid,cheers for finding and sharing it


----------

